# corrugated SHB traps with roach gel, totally, rapidly, propolized.



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Have you tried the cd case trap? I got some from the closet, broke small holes in them and did added amdro and combat each to diferent ones. They havent propolized the entrances yet, and i actually emptied some out the other night that were slap full.....


----------



## rgould (Apr 3, 2009)

Try going to FATBEEMAN on the net or on Youtube and see how he makes his hive beetle traps. They are easy,cheap and effective. I have used them this year and hive beetles have not been a problem for me here in Georgia. I hope this helps you with your beetles. Robert:thumbsup:


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

rgould said:


> Try going to FATBEEMAN on the net or on Youtube and see how he makes his hive beetle traps. They are easy,cheap and effective. I have used them this year and hive beetles have not been a problem for me here in Georgia. I hope this helps you with your beetles. Robert:thumbsup:


Where can you fint that type of material that he uses?


----------



## HampshireBeekeeper (Aug 12, 2010)

He is using the material from the election signs you see on the side of the road and in peoples yards when folk run for offices. I would say you could probably get some for free or very cheap from the printing places that print the signs if they have damaged stock or misprinted signs. If all else fails...a late night run and grab could net you as many as you want off the side of the roads


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

get you some beatle barns from rossmans they work great with combat gel


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If they are propolising them shut then just put plain pieces of corroplast in there and let the bees propolise the beetles in. Skip the about the poison. 

If you want to change them out every few days just stick a long wire through them and stick them in through the front entrance. Then you can pull them out by the wire and replace them without opening the hive at all. You can put two or three on the same wire.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I've used the corrugated traps. Didn't work. The CD cases have worked well, though. I'm sure the beetle barns would work just as well.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

I tried the fatman traps with crisco and boric acid, but the bees were eating the crisco like crazy, didn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## rgould (Apr 3, 2009)

southeastflorida, use boric acid not borax it may not have the same results:no:


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Sorry, *meant to say boric acid*, or roach powder.
That wasn't the issue, it was the crisco, the bees were feasting on that stuff.


----------

